# Petto's The Great Mystery of the Covenant of Grace



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2007)

Samuel Petto's (English Nonconformist, c. 1624 - 1711), _The Great Mystery of the Covenant of Grace: or The Difference between the Old and New Covenant Stated and Explained_ (foreward by John Owen) is being republished by Tentmaker Publications. A brief review by John W. Tweeddale may be found here.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like a tremendous resource. I can't wait to get a copy.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2007)

It is mentioned on the SGCB website as "expected in late June 2007."


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 18, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> It is mentioned on the SGCB website as "expected in late June 2007."



Is it being re-typeset or is it going to be a reprint from whenever it was last printed a few centuries ago?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 18, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> Is it being re-typeset or is it going to be a reprint from whenever it was last printed a few centuries ago?



Phil Roberts says:



> Petto will be available in a fortnight and will be UK£13.95. It is retypeset and the English has been updated to a degree (verbs other than those in Scripture quotations Etc.). The sentence structure has been retained and the only other change is the occasional archaic phrase replaced (where this is done I have usually put the original as a footnote). All this has been to increase readability without loosing the structure or argument of the original. It also contains a new, detailed 24pp introduction to Petto and his works.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning this. I said something on the HB but neglected to do here. 

This is a terrific opportunity to get another good view of Reformed covenant theology.

rsc


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 20, 2007)

What do people think of this review: www.tentmaker.org.uk/docs/Petto.pdf


----------



## MW (May 20, 2007)

The works of Blake, Burgess, or Roberts should have been reprinted before Petto. At least Ball received the right priority.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 20, 2007)

We are working on Theodore Beza right now, but we have Blake in sight. FYI.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> We are working on Theodore Beza right now, but we have Blake in sight. FYI.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2007)

The initial print run for Petto's book will be 200 copies.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 9, 2007)

SAMUEL PETTO on THE COVENANT OF GRACE

The Petto volume is *now available and ready for shipping*. It retails at £13.95. As a customer who has indicated an interest in this book I am offering you it at post free, airmail, which is equivalent to 40% off. I am sending separately a Paypal invoice which you can pay to indicate your desire to receive the book. If you have made other plans to receive it via a shop, then please let me know so that I can cancel the Paypal invoice.

If you would like to order anything else from my list at this time, I will also make it available at a post free rate. Please let me know so that I can adjust the invoice. Don’t order online as this will add postage automatically.

Thank you for your interest and support of our ministry.

Phil Roberts


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 23, 2007)

My copy arrived today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2007)

Now available at Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 24, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> The works of Blake, Burgess, or Roberts should have been reprinted before Petto. At least Ball received the right priority.



Absolutely.

One of the great needs, it seems to me, is to get the great continental theologians translated into English (Cloppenburg, Voetius, Maastricht, Cocceius, Polanus, Junius, etc.).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2007)

For anyone interested in the covenant theology of Francis Roberts see this thread.

Concerning the translation of Petrus Van Mastricht's _Theologia Theoretico-Practica_ see this thread.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2007)

Samuel Petto's _The Great Mystery of the Covenant Grace_ is available now at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------

